# How to Level Pea Gravel & Lay Interlocking Tiles



## fachabella00 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 400 sq ft of pea gravel in my yard underneath the playset and I bought these anti-fatigue interlocking tiles but I can't lay them flat on the pea gravel so do you have any ideas for what I could lay over the pea gravel to make the surface flat for the tiles or what is an easy way for me to level out the pea gravel to make the space as flat as possible so I can put these tiles down

Thanks.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the gravel can be smoothed or flattened with a simple screed such as a 2X4.

If the tiles are what I think they are, I think you will still have problems though as pea gravel tends to give a lot when you walk on it and that will likely cause the tiles you have to become disjointed from each other. You will probably need to remove most, if not all of the gravel so you have a stable base to lay the tiles on. I would suggest trying a few tiles together on various depths of gravel and walking on them to see if they come apart. Then keep removing gravel until you have enough support so the tiles stay assembled when walking, playing, and jumping on them.


----------



## fachabella00 (Jun 14, 2010)

any suggestions for what I can put over the pea gravel to make it a flatter surface


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't understand what you mean. If you want the gravel flat, you use a screed to flatten it. I think you might mean to ask if there is something you can put over the gravel to make it more supportive and to that, the answer would be no. The problem is that as you step on the gravel, it will push out from under your foot unless you put some rigid board on top of it.

Think of it like going to the beach and walking in the sand. As you walk, the sand moves from under your foot and it sinks. If you put a blanket on the sand and then step on it, the sand still moves and your foot still sinks. If you put a board on the sand, only then will the sand not be pushed away.

so, there is really nothing I can suggest that would make the gravel more supportive. As such, removing it to a level where it does not move so much would be my only suggestion.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

You could add sand and like a processed road gravel to the pea stone. Compact and then level and lay tiles. You will need to lock up the pea stone or it will move under the tiles.


----------

